# cheapest gprs plan



## harshit099 (Apr 1, 2010)

what is cheapest unlimited gprs plan by any mobile service provider in u.p.

also this plan support laptop surfing via mobile gprs.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 1, 2010)

AIRCEL pocket internet...98 a month

first try speed using 14rs -3day pack....then if its ok...njoy



bsnl 3g has cheap plan 1paise/10kb


i heard airtel also has some new one...but airtel is costly affair..


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 1, 2010)

well, Idea also has 99 pm, unlimited.(no downloading),just browsing..

in other way it's also has a plan for 49 pm plan where only WAP services are unlimited.


----------



## Asesh (Apr 2, 2010)

hey, aircel now gives a plan of Rs.14 recharge(or Rs.98)----Pocket Internet.......the one that dhoni advertises


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 7, 2010)

Docomo is cheapest, 48pm unlimited browsing, even de speeds are good.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> Docomo is cheapest, 48pm unlimited browsing, even de speeds are good.



Nope,100MB limit for day time and 2GB limit for night time.
Both for 30 days.....


----------

